# المكائن الصناعية في الورش الصناعية



## ابراهيم زاخو (2 أبريل 2006)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم


اخواني المهندسين اريد شرح عن بعض المكائن الصناعية و استخداماتها مع الصور ان امكن

او بعض المواقع عن المكائن وهي ( المخارط / التورنات- التفريز - المقاشط النطاحة )



ولكم الشكر واني بالانتظار جزاكم اللة الخير:32:


----------



## الروبوتر (2 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ان شاء الله تخدمك هذه الروابط :

http://www.taigtools.com/


http://www.cartertools.com/picture.html#HKT

http://www.americanmachinetools.com/miniature_machines.htm


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 أبريل 2006)

الأخ الروبوتر
اشكر عطائك المميز بس ممكن موقع عن اصغر press عمودي يعمل بواسطة الترس والجريدة

البغدادي


----------



## ابراهيم زاخو (5 أبريل 2006)

*المكائن الصناعية*

الف شكر اخي على هذه المواقع مششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور:55:


----------



## GssTa_Sa (26 أغسطس 2009)

إخوتي الكرام مؤسسي وأعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسون العرب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولاً _ أسأل الله الكريم المنان الذي بلغني وإياكم شهر رمضان المبارك أن يعيننا جميعا على صيام أيامه وقيام لياليه وتلاوة كتابه الكريم وأن يوفقنا جميعا لكل ما يحب ويرضى من قول أو فعل أو عمل إنه سميع مجيب .

ثانياً _ أحتاج إلى معلومات مفصلة عن الورش والمعامل التالية من حيث التعريف والوصف وعملعا الرئيسي (Description, Mission, and Major Function) أفضل المصادر التي يمكن الحصول عليها منها والتكلفة التقديرية إن وجد .... أرجو أن يتكرم من لديه أية معلومات بإرشادي وللجميع خالص شكري وتقديري

Metallurgic Laboratory

Chemical Laboratory

Certification Laboratory

Iron/Steel Foundry

Light Metal Foundry

Heat Treatment Facility

Steel Fabrication Shop

Light Metal Fabrication Shop

Machining Shop

Surface Treatment Facility


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم على الموضوع


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------

